# Wie erstelle ich eine anmierte Flagge?



## ohneplan (20. Dezember 2005)

Ich habs nun die ganze Zeit mit "Ulead GIF Animator" versucht, aber leider vergeblich. Ich bin mit diesem Programm noch nicht so ganz betucht. Es wäre sehr hiflreich, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet. 

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## ohneplan (20. Dezember 2005)

Weiß keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## akrite (21. Dezember 2005)

meinst Du so was ? Da kannst Du Flash, Fireworks, Freehand, Illustrator oder Photoshop nehmen

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## ohneplan (21. Dezember 2005)

Super! Hast du vielleicht eine Anleitung parat?


----------



## akrite (21. Dezember 2005)

...für welches Programm ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## ohneplan (21. Dezember 2005)

...für eins der Programme die du aufgezählt hast.


----------



## ohneplan (29. Dezember 2005)

Wo bist du akrite?


----------

